# i must be mad not to quit!



## Tominho35 (Feb 25, 2008)

as of today i have resigned from my post as shop manager at the reptile shop on walsall road. i feel that given the attitude of the owner, i cannot work there anymore.

no matter how many suggestions i make the owner will still do whats best for him and not the animals. i cannot work like that so theres a reptile shop manager job going if anyone wants one!!!

tom


----------



## Richard2510 (Sep 20, 2008)

Nice to hear you are putting your principles before your earnings. Well done mate and good luck! : victory:


----------



## kevin cross (Mar 25, 2008)

well done to you mate, hope your not out of work for too long


----------



## bosc888 (Jun 3, 2007)

surely it would of been better to keep your job so at least you have a wage & would also be able to care for the animals, now the owner might well just employ someone who does'nt care.
in my opinion a silly move on your part but good luck finding another job


----------



## bronzeyis200 (Jan 25, 2008)

Wrong move in the current economic crisis IMO

Also, while you are there at least you know what you are doing and can give the animals a decent level of care.

The owner will probably give the job to the first person who can float up a till and tell the staff what to do irrelevant of any rep knowledge.


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

bad move mate, what with unemployment as it is at the moment no one can afford to walk out of a job, unless you have another lined up then ignore me.


----------



## ratking (Mar 4, 2008)

good on u mate u dont no me but i no u and i now how u care about the reps and i no the owner is all about money not the animails he sells good luck in the future mate


----------



## Lynne (Jul 19, 2007)

is he the owner or just the manager. personally i would have stayed and made sure the reps were all well cared for when i was working, and if he is only the manager i would have spoken to the actual owner.


----------



## Tominho35 (Feb 25, 2008)

cheers guys,

ratking i do remember you matey lol
already got some things lined up. this was the point of me quitting i wasnt allowed to look after the animals to my best ability because the boss wanted it done his way.

e.g. i got a half hour b$£"ocking because i refused to use frontline spray on hatchling corns. he did it himself and then i had another 'telling off' when 6 out of 8 start showing neurological problems.

you cant trust him with anything and it will now be a shop on my to avoid list!


----------



## punky_jen (Feb 22, 2007)

TOM!!!  thats crap hun, Sean is coming in today after work to see ya.I wont be going back in there for one if your not there, i remember what it was like in there before you came.


----------



## ~sam~ (Feb 27, 2008)

About time too. Its been coming for a long time....


----------



## punky_jen (Feb 22, 2007)

Its good tom is standing up for what he believes in, but he has been the best thing to happen to that shop, and im worried what it will be like again, without him


----------



## mantidboywonder (Nov 15, 2006)

what shop is this


----------



## Tominho35 (Feb 25, 2008)

the reptile shop on the walsall road great barr birmingham

its been on the cards for a while but with the attitude that gordon has towards the animals i cannot be arsed to even try and fix things. his basic aswer to everything is that as long as it looks okay to sell then thats fine. our ben is still working there but from what i hear things are slipping already.

the GTP that i had told people wasnt for sale due to irregular feeding has been sold and has come back dead.

im just going to set up on my own and do things properly from now on.

sam i have been wondering for ages whether it was you or not?!? how you doing bab!

p.s. sorry to everyone who used to come in even just for a chat but i will still be on here if you need anything!


tom


----------



## punky_jen (Feb 22, 2007)

And tom you gona set up your own shop? i think you defo should, you would do so well!!

There is only 1 pet shop with reps in in kinds heath, and its tiny, and prices are just stupid, you would do well over here!!


----------



## mantidboywonder (Nov 15, 2006)

Tominho35 said:


> the reptile shop on the walsall road great barr birmingham
> 
> its been on the cards for a while but with the attitude that gordon has towards the animals i cannot be arsed to even try and fix things. his basic aswer to everything is that as long as it looks okay to sell then thats fine. our ben is still working there but from what i hear things are slipping already.
> 
> ...


 

sorry to hear that the owner is only interested in pound notes !! instaed of the animals welfare etc


----------



## Tominho35 (Feb 25, 2008)

well for people telling me its the wrong time of year to quit because of the crisis i should just point out that me and the missus make enough money to cover ourselves and the pets anyway and my reputation is more important than the money. i was picking up 180 quid a week for working seven days a week! 9 till 6 everyday 10 till 2 sundays anyway, so please please dont think i was doing it for the money!

i've already took a hammering on the forum about the shop because of the ideas of cohabiting boas and pythons (once again i disagree with it totally and state i had no control)

jen wheres that?

i need to look at all the boring stuff like paperwork and business plan but its defo on the cards ive already got wholesalers lined up and my corns are all gravid at the mo as well as having a few contacts for other bits and pieces.


----------



## punky_jen (Feb 22, 2007)

Its south birmingham hun, im breeding my boas and corns this yr too, so if you needed a few extra i would be happy to help out.


----------



## Tominho35 (Feb 25, 2008)

well the original idea was to start out online but with the cost of delivery and the fact that everyone on this forum seems to have an online shop lol i think i should look for premises its just getting a decent location for your money.


----------



## punky_jen (Feb 22, 2007)

happy hunting hun, am sure you will find something good, lots of shops to let in kings heath at the mo. Have pmed you.


----------



## Tominho35 (Feb 25, 2008)

replied bab


----------



## Tominho35 (Feb 25, 2008)

sam has taken my place at the shop (sam_69) i wish him all the luck in the world 






trust me mate you'll need it


----------



## __sam69__ (Mar 4, 2008)

Tominho35 said:


> sam has taken my place at the shop (sam_69) i wish him all the luck in the world
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 thanks tom, the shop deffinately wont be the same with you there at all, hopefully you do get your own shop up and running, one that isnt too far from me  

ill try my very hardest to keep the animals in as good condition as possible!


----------



## __sam69__ (Mar 4, 2008)

Tominho35 said:


> sam has taken my place at the shop (sam_69) i wish him all the luck in the world
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 thanks tom, the shop deffinately wont be the same with you there at all, hopefully you do get your own shop up and running, one that isnt too far from me  

ill try my very hardest to keep the animals in as good condition as possible!


----------



## punky_jen (Feb 22, 2007)

He is gona loose alot of custom now though. I for one wont be going back in there again.


----------



## daz30347 (Aug 30, 2007)

*Hey*

Sorry to here this,but the owner has always been in it for the money more than welfare of HIS animals
Good luck Sam:no1:


----------



## Irian adam (Aug 31, 2008)

Tom you should def set up on your own, get premises sorted ! Before you started working at the shop on the walsall road I just used to pop in there every few months to look at how bad a state the animals were being kept. When you took over things improved but there was only so much you could do, If you had had complete control the shop would of been a great success but sadly when the owner doesnt keep reps himself and doesnt have much knowledge and is just in it to make money regardless of the animals welfare then things are going to end badly. As you know i just used to pop in to chat to you, I shant be visiting the shop again (well maybe in a few months time to see how bad things are lol)


----------



## Tominho35 (Feb 25, 2008)

cheers for the support guys got myself a business pack explaining everything i need and will be starting the business plan tomorrow. hopefully should be up and running within the next three months (the window barclays say i will need)


----------



## Irian adam (Aug 31, 2008)

Tominho35 said:


> cheers for the support guys got myself a business pack explaining everything i need and will be starting the business plan tomorrow. hopefully should be up and running within the next three months (the window barclays say i will need)


 
Thats great to hear dude, keep me posted, Have you got anywhere in mind yet ?


----------



## Oliver Dodds (Apr 26, 2008)

I never went in there Tom for the very reasons already brought up.
If you are looking for any staff when you get the new place set up please drop me a PM and have me for an interview, desperate for a job 
Let us know how you get on,
Oli


----------



## KatiePearce (Aug 15, 2008)

nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo lol ok im over it now haha its been a long time comming though hasnt it? im glad u have made a decisison, u have a great mind for business and ur clearly a reptile genius! good luck and u know me and mat will be in ur new shop on opening day! keep us informed. hope bens doing well also

kate


----------



## Tominho35 (Feb 25, 2008)

yeah sorry katie lol

looking into walsall as a location now as rent appears very cheap. apparently the shop is claiming their mite problem is all my fault?!? never mind the fact that we wasn't allowed to change any substrate 'to save money' 

but hey what do i know compared to the people running it now?

tom


----------



## sallyconyers (Mar 21, 2008)

Sounds like you got out of a bad place - I hate shops like that, bloody idiot people who go into reptiles for cash and don't have a clue.
Hope you do well with your new ventures mate!!


----------



## punky_jen (Feb 22, 2007)

sallyconyers said:


> Sounds like you got out of a bad place - I hate shops like that, bloody idiot people who go into reptiles for cash and don't have a clue.
> Hope you do well with your new ventures mate!!


you should of seen it before tom started there!!! They were pulling dead royals from vivs, they had loads stuffed in there. The bloke there even sold me an adult female bull snake for 20 quid, coz he was scared of it lol, they didnt last long there before they left.


----------



## KatiePearce (Aug 15, 2008)

yes yes keep us posted Walsall would be good, not much competition  haha p.s pm me ur mobile number cause u broke ur phone i think and im not sure if i have the right number? cause were still game for Doncaster if you are!


----------



## Ben157 (Dec 30, 2008)

Tominho35 said:


> cheers guys,
> 
> ratking i do remember you matey lol
> already got some things lined up. this was the point of me quitting i wasnt allowed to look after the animals to my best ability because the boss wanted it done his way.
> ...


actually tom you used the frontline on the baby corns and none of them are showing any signs of neuro damage i watched you spary them and said wont it cause problems but you replied its wat gord said if you want to rip into ppl at least tell the truth i had a worse bollokin than you an im still there carin for the animals as best i can with the limited knowledge i have the rest i get online at the shop beings as you have disowned me as your brother just cause i wouldnt quit my job at the same time as you i thought id put the record strait so stop trin for the simpathy vote ppl on here may believethe shit your sayin but i will always tel the truth right or wrong at least have the balls to own up wen your in the wrong. your pissed off you got a bolokin thats why you quit just say it like it is bro. like i said before once you have calmed down ill still be here i am your brother weather you like it or not


----------



## Ben157 (Dec 30, 2008)

just to put one other thing strait it is me who has took over the manager possition at the shop sam comes in after school and helps me out tom was teaching me about the reptiles but decided to fall out with me wen i daint quit my job the same time as him as i said to him i have a daughter to think about and cant afford to be out of work however being as childish as tom is he is now not talking to me at all and im meant to be family shows how much he cares for other ppl let alone the animals.


----------



## Tominho35 (Feb 25, 2008)

actually dear brother if you want to get technical I quit because Gordon asked me to lie and give him a character witness for his crown court case of dealing cannabis as well as his terrible care of animals. it might be fine for you to commit purgery but I am far from fine with it.

Youre doing really well by the way, judging from the woman whos cornsnake you gave the wrong food to and nearly killed. I aint saying your not gonna make money but hey that is the shops prime goal and always has been, but hey people on here will always be here to pick up the pieces when you make another mistake


----------



## punky_jen (Feb 22, 2007)

I dont doubt Tom for a min at all, as iv heard first had the utter crap that Gordon comes out with, its all lies. And as for the other stuff, maybe you should of pmed tom about this stuff, its nothing to do with the forum, and its family buisness, unless its advice your after? Which im pretty sure it isn't. You not gona be ale to turn ppl against tom, so wouldn't bother mate.


----------



## Tominho35 (Feb 25, 2008)

thanks for the support jen. i dont need to say any more on this matter as it has been up for people to read for weeks now. all i will say is im quite glad to see the back of the shop but at the same time quite gutted that i dont get to see so many good people who i now refer to as friends. (jen, adam, owen, matt, katie, and co....)

so until i open up in walsall, 

ill see you all soon

can one of the mods please close this thread

thankyou all 

tom


----------



## punky_jen (Feb 22, 2007)

You know who your mates are tom hun, dont forget to post up, and txt me incase i dont see the post, when you set up in walsall. 

xx


----------



## Ben157 (Dec 30, 2008)

its not my fault if ppl dont know wat to feed there own snake all i can do is serve wat they ask for so please dont dig at me as i really couldnt give a fu?% in the current financial climate it is imposible to find work and if tom is such a good guy then how come he dissowned his own brother just because i wont quit my job more to the point i have a family to take care of so i cant quit my job. by the way im not tryin to turn anyone against tom i know all his sheep will follow him just thought id give the truth a chance.


----------



## punky_jen (Feb 22, 2007)

Ben157 said:


> its not my fault if ppl dont know wat to feed there own snake all i can do is serve wat they ask for so please dont dig at me as i really couldnt give a fu?% *in the current financial climate it is imposible to find work *and if tom is such a good guy then how come he dissowned his own brother just because *i wont quit my job more to the point i have a family to take care of so i cant quit my job. *by the way im not tryin to turn anyone against tom i know all his sheep will follow him just thought id give the truth a chance.



ooookkkkkkkk contradiction much? And we arn't sheep, like i said That guys who runs it chats utter shiz.


----------

